# Question about newly required Takeda AS Gyuto 210mm



## brennangrant (Dec 15, 2021)

I've been seeing mixed information about the lacquer used on Takedas. should I be removing it? happy to maintain the kurouchi. I'm just not sure what's best.

thank you in advance!


----------



## Garm (Dec 17, 2021)

I would keep it on.

How do you like it? Or have you tried it yet?
I'm seriously considering purchasing the very same model you've got there, but I've never owned a Takeda before.


----------



## esoo (Dec 17, 2021)

The real question is how much does food stick the laquer? If it sticks badly, I'd think about removing it. Otherwise it will wear over time, and eventually will get to a state you want to remove it as it will patchy.


----------



## Vdark (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm interested in this as well..

Any idea if the lacquer help keep the KU look more pristine?

Also, would acetone remove some of the KU along with the lacquer?


----------



## ethompson (Dec 17, 2021)

If you search way back in forum history to when Takedas were really popular (especially with extra belly!) you’ll find the general consensus was to leave it on. It does help keep the KU intact longer. Mine still has a good amount of the varnish on after years of restaurant use.


----------



## Phip (Dec 17, 2021)

I'd forgotten Takeda put laquer on his gyutos. Mine is about 12 years old and there's no sign of laquer now and I did nothing special to remove it. Doing what you want with it will not affect performance, only appearance and the disclaimers appropriate if it goes up on BST.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 17, 2021)

I left the laquer on mine. To the best I can determine it is long lasting and has no effect on performance.


----------



## Alder26 (Dec 18, 2021)

Laquer will wear away as you cut food, leave it on and let it wear naturally.


----------



## Pie (Dec 18, 2021)

I took it off one of mine. Left it kind of dull and a little marked up. I don’t mind how it looks, even more “rustic”. Not much performance difference. Idk, I’m kind of drawn to the actual texture of the KU in hand. Maybe I’m just being vain. 

If I’m not mistaken that’s a classic AS tho, if you don’t want to deal with rust or discolouration on the iron, I’d leave it on.


----------

